# Son sipped water from the basin of public water fountain. WWYD



## elijahsmama1 (Jun 14, 2006)

So I'm freaked out because my 3yr old drank some water from the basin of a fountain, my husband saw it and stopped him but not before he drank some. We haven't vacc him so I'm just wondering what I need to be concerned about? Is there any chance of him contracting anything? I'm not sure what to do. I know if I call his Dr she'll say he needs to be vaccinated for possable exposure (the on call nurse already said that) and I'm looking online at that right now but wondering what you all think? How bad is this?


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Honestly, I'd do nothing. While there are undoubtedly germs there, there are germs everywhere. We have immune systems for a reason. While my kids are vaxed, they still get viruses, which are probably the most likely thing he'd be exposed to by doing that.

If he gets sick and needs to go to the doctor, then you can tell the doc. Otherwise, I don't think it's any worse than a child sucking on the handle of a shopping cart!


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

he'll probably be ok


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My daughter drank water out of a muddy puddle, and I didn't do anything about it, so I don't know what to tell you. Just kind of keep an eye on him, I'd think.


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

I don't think it would have occurred to me to worry. What do you think may have been in the water fountain?

I do vaccinate my kids, so I'm somewhat in sympathy with hcps who recommend vaccination, but I don't know what good vaccination would do in this situation. What vaccine preventable diseases live in still water that sits in fountains, did the nurse say? And if there are any, he's already been exposed, so what good would the vaccine do at this point?

My older dd once ate dog poop at a public park. She was not vaccinated at the time. That was 7 years ago. After the initial messiness had been dealt with, there were no noticeable ill effects.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not sure what you really can do







something to boost his immune system?

Honestly, I doubt I would have thought much of it beyond... ewww, yuck!! But then I have four kids, and not a day goes by when one of them doesn't do something nasty and germ-y like that







Kids find the weirdest things to lick, I can almost guarantee my 2 yo mouthed the shopping cart handle at Sunflower market tonight.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I'm not sure what you really can do







something to boost his immune system?

Honestly, I doubt I would have thought much of it beyond... ewww, yuck!! But then I have four kids, and not a day goes by when one of them doesn't do something nasty and germ-y like that







Kids find the weirdest things to lick, I can almost guarantee my 2 yo mouthed the shopping cart handle at Sunflower market tonight.

hahaha, wow this just has me rolling because I can totally relate.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Icky, but most likely harmless.

The only illness that I can think of which _might_ is hepatitus C, and that's not even one of the required vax. Most water born illnesses are caused by raw sewage, which one isn't likely to find in a fountain. Theoretically one might get things like samonella if a bird had pooped there, but there isn't a vax for that. *If* he gets sick, take him to the Dr, but chances are he will be fine.

Just consider this a chance for your DS's immune system to get a good work out, which is what vax are meant to do anyway.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd say the most he would get would be an iffy tummy. Maybe giardia? Don't think you need to worry too much.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Welcome to having a boy!









I swear, I did not do stuff like that as a kid. My mom swears I didn't. But my son manages to find the grossest stuff and get into it. He's surviving. And rarely sick - I think he's building up his immune system.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I would probably say "EEWWWWW OMG are you serious!!!! I kiss those lips! Do not do that. please. PLEASE!" and then scoop junior up under my arms, shake my head roll my eyes and call my best friend to relate the grossness to her so she could laugh her butt off.

welcome to parenting. your kids are not fragile little beings teetering on the brink of death. they will find all kinds of ways to gross you out. just wait. the day will come when you will long for stuff as clean and simple as this


----------



## nznavo (Aug 9, 2004)

Nothing.

I'm surprised you've gotten to 3 without a hundred similar incidents!


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

:

If I had a dollar for every time my 5 year old DS put something disgusting in his mouth...









I'm not making light of your concern, because it IS understandable, but I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Mama.Pajama (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
welcome to parenting. your kids are not fragile little beings teetering on the brink of death. they will find all kinds of ways to gross you out. just wait. the day will come when you will long for stuff as clean and simple as this

















:

I'm also suprised (as a PP said) that your 3 year old boy hasn't tasted anything more disgusting than that yet!








But honestly, if he gets a stomach virus or something, you might know where he caught it, but aside from that extreme, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

totally gross, but not something I'd think twice about freaking out about.

What vaccine available diseases do you think would be a risk and why?

-Angela


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I wouldn't even bother calling the doctor for that.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

My DS is always doing that kind of thing. He's 20 months and is constantly slurping water off the bottom of slides and laps up puddles on the deck like a dog.

I swear he always has water availble to him, plus I nurse him all the freaking time.

He's just gross like that.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Last year my DS3 ate bird poop







I just washed it down with some water and hoped for the best. He was fine.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy* 
My DS is always doing that kind of thing. He's 20 months and is constantly slurping water off the bottom of slides and laps up puddles on the deck like a dog.

I swear he always has water availble to him, plus I nurse him all the freaking time.

He's just gross like that.

Sounds like your DS and my DS should do lunch







. My Ds is always trying to lap something up.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

After I caught my 18 month old DD licking the cat's butthole, I stopped worrying about immune system development.









Gawd, that cat had a giant grin on his face.









Your child will be fine. And he will probably do something even grosser someday, if he hasn't already.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Learning_Mum* 
I'd say the most he would get would be an iffy tummy. Maybe giardia? Don't think you need to worry too much.

Giardia is serious but highly unlikely to be contracted from public water. Anything that might be caught would probably be something dripping off the mouth of a previous drinker. Since most people are vaccinated this is highly unlikely to be anything a vaccine would be reccomended for - most people out and about have, at worst, a cold.

I'd say chances are great nothing will happen.

That said I have a horror of outdoor drinking fountains and don't like DS to use them. I don't mind indoor fountains, but I avoid outdoor ones. I worry that people will pee in them.

I don't know why. I have never peed in a fountain. I have never witnessed anyone else peeing in a fountain. But I don't like them...

Was it an indoor or outdoor fountain?


----------



## RhianaW14 (May 12, 2009)

Besides "eww" I think you are ok. I've had a child that played w/ his own poop and stuck his hands in his mouth. lol

I agree w/ the pp. There will be things wayyyy worse than a drinking fountain!


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

a vaccine would need to be given previously to prevent any disease he could have been exposed to.

they aren't cures, just prevention.

(i'm not advocating vaccines at all, just noting that they wouldn't help in this situation regardless.)


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
After I caught my 18 month old DD licking the cat's butthole, I stopped worrying about immune system development.









Gawd, that cat had a giant grin on his face.









OMG! I am literally guffawing over here! Like to the point that people might come to check if I'm ok!







:

And, yeah that to the other posters. My girl doesn't get into much, but sometimes I find her eating something off the ground or something and I just have to sigh. In this situation I would have pulled her away from the fountain and not thought another minute about it.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I wouldn't give it a second thought now, but when my dd was 2-3 I was still super protective, and I might have worried a little. Honestly though, after a few similar ituations you won't even blink. I put my 10 month old on the ground to play now, which I would have been aghast at with my daughter. I've come to realize that they're resilient little creatures, and overworrying isn't good for any of us.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Giardia is serious but highly unlikely to be contracted from public water. Anything that might be caught would probably be something dripping off the mouth of a previous drinker. Since most people are vaccinated this is highly unlikely to be anything a vaccine would be reccomended for - most people out and about have, at worst, a cold.

Now I'm confused about what the OP meant. I was thinking it was water from an outdoor display fountain. One that people might throw money into. With open water and that a bird could have pooped in and sometimes people stick their feet in or whatever. In which case I get the freaking but still think everything will be just fine.

OTOH if we are just talking about water that collected in the bottom of a drinking fountain then I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarootoo* 
a vaccine would need to be given previously to prevent any disease he could have been exposed to.

they aren't cures, just prevention.

(i'm not advocating vaccines at all, just noting that they wouldn't help in this situation regardless.)









:

OP, the nurse was just trying to guilt you into vac.

Like after you are bit by a rabid animal or by a snake, you are offered anti-bodies/anti venom which are totally different than vacs.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

The other day I caught my 10-month old licking the bottom of my flip flop- EWWWW! And my daughter ate a huge hairy chunk of dog crap at the park not that long ago. I was slightly concerned about worms, but she seems fine









I wouldn't worry.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, if it was the bigger type of fountain with coins and stuff - not a drinking fountain - I actually would have worried a bit about chemicals like (a lot of) chlorine.

But not that much. I would have just paid attention to make sure she didn't get woozy or maybe get a headache from chemical ingestion.

But again it was just sipping - so then again it was probably the equivilent of a gulp of pool water. So we're back at "icky" but not "concerning."


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

WWID?

Shrug it off.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it, and my DD's a good deal younger than your DS.

Plus a vaccine won't prevent him catching something that he's already caught, if he's caught anything at all.

If you're really worried, keep an eye on him, make sure he drinks plenty of water and possibly give him some probiotics if you don't already. That's my opinion fwiw.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Honestly, I would have been totally grossed out but not worried at all. And I don't think it would have crossed my mind to call the doctor. My ds is 3.5 and he does things that are a million times grosser every day LOL. Plus, my kids go splashing in lakes and rivers and what have you where animals are pooping and people are swimming and stuff.


----------



## elijahsmama1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you all so very much. Aside from laughing my butt off at most of the posts you all did make me feel a hole lot better. I know I was paranoid last night. What we were concerened with was Hepatitis and that's even what the nurse had said after we called so it furthered my concerns but I've looked into it and feel ok. Whats funny is I asked her what good it would do after the fact when she said Ds should be vacc'd for Hep A. She said it can help if it's done soon after. Really as far as I know once you get it you wont again so he'd be inmune anyways







I agree she was pushing when she found out he wasn't up to date on his vaccines.

To answer one of the questions it was an outdoor fountain and I don't like any of them I always have water like I did yesterday but Ds was thinking something else.

Again thanks everyone I love coming here when I'm a paranoid freak


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Kids do disgusting things. There are probably worse things in the vaccine than in the water fountain!

Try not to worry about it!


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
The other day I caught my 10-month old licking the bottom of my flip flop- EWWWW! And my daughter ate a huge hairy chunk of dog crap at the park not that long ago. I was slightly concerned about worms, but she seems fine









I wouldn't worry.

omgosh ROFL!! my oldest ate dog poop and I freaked...only because she was my first and only child at the time, I called the advice nurse and she was rofl and said she'll be ok







!


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

well im right there on the *gag* factor with you. DS this week picked a piece of gum off the bottom of a table and was eating it. We didnt catch it until he started chomping away. I've been giving him extra vit. C and making sure he gets lots of rest but so far so good.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

i agree with the others, it's just icky but no worse than other stuff kids do.

The only water born issue I can think of is hepatitis... but i think it's only Hep A that's water born, and don't they only vaccinate for Hep B in the US?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I'm not sure what you really can do







something to boost his immune system?

Honestly, I doubt I would have thought much of it beyond... ewww, yuck!! But then I have four kids, and not a day goes by when one of them doesn't do something nasty and germ-y like that







Kids find the weirdest things to lick, I can almost guarantee my 2 yo mouthed the shopping cart handle at Sunflower market tonight.


This is us as well.
DS loved licking the carpet as a baby (still does - dont ask) - he also has a 'waste not want not motto' when it comes to food... he once ate a soggy piece of toast out of puddle in a playgroup garden. My only thought was 'yuck!' lol


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
This is us as well.
DS loved licking the carpet as a baby (still does - dont ask) - he also has a 'waste not want not motto' when it comes to food... he once ate a soggy piece of toast out of puddle in a playgroup garden. My only thought was 'yuck!' lol

Hilarious! I looked at your pics







he is so cute with his little glasses!


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

Since I have 6 sons, I probably have just said: "please dont do that, it is dirty" and just moved on....


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 







:

OP, the nurse was just trying to guilt you into vac.

Like after you are bit by a rabid animal or by a snake, you are offered anti-bodies/anti venom which are totally different than vacs.

Actually if you get bitten by a _rabid_ animal, you _do need_ a rabies vax.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I have nothing to offer the OP but I need to say thank you to everyone who told the gross "my kid ate this and that stories."

Some of them, especially the licking of the cat's rear end made me laugh until tears ran down my face.

Our ate cat poop at around 2 years old and I thought both DH and I would vomit right on the spot.


----------



## neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
After I caught my 18 month old DD licking the cat's butthole, I stopped worrying about immune system development.









Gawd, that cat had a giant grin on his face.









Your child will be fine. And he will probably do something even grosser someday, if he hasn't already.









: Makes me thankful we found a new home for the cat.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nznavo* 
Nothing.

I'm surprised you've gotten to 3 without a hundred similar incidents!

This is what I was going to say. My almost-three year old puts her mouth on the grossest stuff all the time! I don't really worry about it.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, I am just not going to get over licking the cat's butthole. I thought it was bad when my DD started poking the dog's butthole with her FINGER. I would SO be washing her tongue off with soap if I ever caught her with her TONGUE on his butthole! EWEW.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I'd have been skeeved, but that's about it.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saimeiyu* 
OMG, I am just not going to get over licking the cat's butthole. I thought it was bad when my DD started poking the dog's butthole with her FINGER. I would SO be washing her tongue off with soap if I ever caught her with her TONGUE on his butthole! EWEW.

Makes me feel like puking. Literally.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I just told my DH, who was shaving, about the cat butthole thing. When I told him about the licking he gave a pretty serious "ewwww" laugh. But what was awesome was when I told him about the smile on the cat's face, and he literally spewed onto the mirror







:


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Kids find the weirdest things to lick,

You are correct on that point! My son went to a petting zoo once when he was 20 months with my STBX and he kept trying to put the little poop balls in his mouth. STBX kept telling him to stop but he would not listen. He did get one in his mouth and from what I hear, that was enough to stop him from doing it again.

OP - I wouldn't worry about the water. We didn't do anything with the poop and he didn't get sick.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
Last year my DS3 ate bird poop







I just washed it down with some water and hoped for the best. He was fine.

My almost 2 year old son at the time once stuck his finger up a goat's butt. He was going through a (thankfully) short lived phase where he liked to put his finger in holes. And well, we were at the wildlife park that had a petting zoo area, the goat was just the right height and the "hole" was right there beckoning him. We scrubbed his hands well after that and went on our way. After laughing our butts off and commenting on how gross it was of course.

OP, I can't really think of any good a vaccine would do after the fact. One dose usually isn't enough to convey full immunity, if you believe that it does to begin with. And it's not like it's retro-active or something.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
i agree with the others, it's just icky but no worse than other stuff kids do.

The only water born issue I can think of is hepatitis... but i think it's only Hep A that's water born, and don't they only vaccinate for Hep B in the US?

Nope, they've started pushing the Hep A vax in the US too.


----------



## LizLizard (Jul 16, 2007)

My almost 3 year old has licked the floor at the grocery store several times. Each time I cross my fingers and pray she doesn't get sick, LOL. So far so good.

I thought that was bad enough, but my 9 month old ate cat vomit the other day.







I was in denial until I saw her chewing and fished a big hairball out of her mouth. Nearly vomited myself, UGH.

Both are girls BTW, gross-ness knows no gender boundaries, LOL.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MtBikeLover* 
You are correct on that point! My son went to a petting zoo once when he was 20 months with my STBX and he kept trying to put the little poop balls in his mouth. STBX kept telling him to stop but he would not listen. He did get one in his mouth and from what I hear, that was enough to stop him from doing it again.

OP - I wouldn't worry about the water. We didn't do anything with the poop and he didn't get sick.

My other son recently tried to push some poop back into his diaper after it started coming out the top. He suddenly started crying and DH went rushing downstairs to find him standing there with a brown thumb and a wonderful aroma around him. DH changed his diaper and cleaned him up and then had a talk with him along these lines:

DH "If you poop so much that it comes out the diaper don't try to push it back in, call mommy or daddy. You don't want to get poop on your finger."

3yo Son "Cuz poop tastes BAD!"


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

My kids like to lick windows and floors and shopping carts- most likely it will be OK.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeanine123* 
*My almost 2 year old son at the time once stuck his finger up a goat's butt. He was going through a (thankfully) short lived phase where he liked to put his finger in holes. And well, we were at the wildlife park that had a petting zoo area, the goat was just the right height and the "hole" was right there beckoning him. We scrubbed his hands well after that and went on our way. After laughing our butts off and commenting on how gross it was of course.*

OP, I can't really think of any good a vaccine would do after the fact. One dose usually isn't enough to convey full immunity, if you believe that it does to begin with. And it's not like it's retro-active or something.









:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Actually if you get bitten by a _rabid_ animal, you _do need_ a rabies vax.

Though they give an IG first/also.

-Angela


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

If that's the worst thing he puts his mouth on, you are lucky.

I gave up years ago.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Anything that might be caught would probably be something dripping off the mouth of a previous drinker.

Well... now I feel so much better.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:

My almost 2 year old son at the time once stuck his finger up a goat's butt. He was going through a (thankfully) short lived phase where he liked to put his finger in holes. And well, we were at the wildlife park that had a petting zoo area, the goat was just the right height and the "hole" was right there beckoning him.

laughup







:


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I just told my DH, who was shaving, about the cat butthole thing. When I told him about the licking he gave a pretty serious "ewwww" laugh. But what was awesome was when I told him about the smile on the cat's face, and he literally spewed onto the mirror







:

While it was happening, DH and I were too horrified to do anything. What finally broke the silence was DH laughingly asking me if I'd ever heard the term, "rim job" before.
She so picked our most hedonistic cat too. He really did like it, the freak. I also often find him at night rubbing himself all over my DH's armpits. He's my weirdest cat.









She's my weirdest DD too. So far.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

some of these stories have me literally rofl almost!


----------



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
After I caught my 18 month old DD licking the cat's butthole, I stopped worrying about immune system development.









Gawd, that cat had a giant grin on his face.









Your child will be fine. And he will probably do something even grosser someday, if he hasn't already.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAA OMG Kids are SO GROSS!!!

Today my toddler stepped in dog poop, she wasn't wearing shoes (just tights). Then, she bent down to touch poo smear (after us adults drew attention to it) and gave it a taste test before I could get over to scoop her up.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

This thread is like a train wreck, I am so grossed out but couldn't stop reading.


----------



## Jackpackbaby (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Welcome to having a boy!









I swear, I did not do stuff like that as a kid. My mom swears I didn't. But my son manages to find the grossest stuff and get into it. He's surviving. And rarely sick - I think he's building up his immune system.









Hear Hear! I completely second this. I found having a 2nd child really made me lose my fear of germs. It is WAY too much trouble to keep an eye on two for germ exposure lol. I promise nothing will happen to the boy even if he had rolled naked in the water and then drank it (been there, done that lol). Kids are much hardier than they look.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought about this thread while we were at the pool yesterday... I'm sure DS swallowed some pool water at some point; God knows what all was in it.

It happens. I wouldn't get too worried about it.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
After I caught my 18 month old DD licking the cat's butthole, I stopped worrying about immune system development.









Gawd, that cat had a giant grin on his face.









Your child will be fine. And he will probably do something even grosser someday, if he hasn't already.

OK, I know this is from a few pages back but...







: This is the hardest I have ever laughed from something written on this forum.

Poor Mamma. I would have had a very hard time if I caught my kid doing this. (As in uke And I thought the time I was babysitting and the toddler put a roach in his mouth was gross.







I guess it puts drinking fountain water in perspective a bit.

As for the drinking fountain water, I would have done nothing more than, "Ewww, don't drink that."


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

if you're that freaked out over the possibility of him getting a disease a vaccine could guard against, maybe you should vaccinate to save yourself a lot of worry? Boys do a lot of gross things and kids in general eat and stick things in their mouth.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

somebody correct me if I'm wrong if I'm wrong about Hep A, but if you're going to get it, isn't it better to get it as a kid anyway? I think I remember reading that hep A is really not that big of a deal in little kids and that they frequently don't even have any symptoms. And then they've got immunity. It's adults who have serious complications with hep a.... so IF he was exposed to it, just be thankful that he was exposed as a child so that if gets exposed as an adult it won't be as big of a deal.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Read this NYT article and you'll feel better: Babies Know: A Little Dirt is Good for you
And I'm happy to say that my toddler has never licked a cat's butt. He does, however, enjoy opening his mouth up wide and letting the dogs lick his teeth.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, and I thought my youngest going into the cat's litterbox in search of snacks was bad....







:


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
somebody correct me if I'm wrong if I'm wrong about Hep A, but if you're going to get it, isn't it better to get it as a kid anyway? I think I remember reading that hep A is really not that big of a deal in little kids and that they frequently don't even have any symptoms. And then they've got immunity. It's adults who have serious complications with hep a.... so IF he was exposed to it, just be thankful that he was exposed as a child so that if gets exposed as an adult it won't be as big of a deal.

You're exactly right. And if you get it as a child (and I'm pretty sure around 90% or so do by the time they're 3) you will likely have lifelong immunity. Not too likely that you're going to get that from the vax.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeanine123* 
My other son recently tried to push some poop back into his diaper after it started coming out the top. He suddenly started crying and DH went rushing downstairs to find him standing there with a brown thumb and a wonderful aroma around him. DH changed his diaper and cleaned him up and then had a talk with him along these lines:

DH "If you poop so much that it comes out the diaper don't try to push it back in, call mommy or daddy. You don't want to get poop on your finger."

3yo Son "Cuz poop tastes BAD!"









:

I can't believe I read this whole disgusting thread! I have the sudden urge to gargle with a gallon bottle of mouthwash!

I think that the worst thing that DD ever did is lick the bottom of shoes. I still get icked out when she plays with shoes...for everytime that I see her do it and make her wash her hands, I just know that there are 100 other occasions that I did not know and then she ate food with her dirty hands...sigh...


----------

